# SCAPE in Family PET EXPO



## 4f1hmi (Mar 29, 2008)

The club is currently participating on the FAMILY PET EXPO being held at Orange County Fairgrounds in Costa Mesa , California. 
http://www.petexpooc.com/
Check out pet expo map so you won't get lost .We are on Hanger Building 18 , stall 1818 right infront of the booth of American Cichlids Association's booth. One more day to go, so if you happen to be nearby and just wanted to hang out. We will just be there talking to future hobbyists.
Here are some sneek peak aned snap shots on what is going on our booth.
















































i578.photobucket.com/albums/ss224/4f1hmi/341.jpg[/IMG]

































http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u239/MARIMOBALL/IMG_7191.jpg
http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u239/MARIMOBALL/IMG_7193.jpg
http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u239/MARIMOBALL/IMG_7197.jpg
http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u239/MARIMOBALL/IMG_7151.jpg

We did a lot of talking and answered a lot of questions of hobbyists and future hobbysist alike. We look forward to converting more people to go into planted tanks with this kind of exposure.


----------



## 4f1hmi (Mar 29, 2008)

more photos of the PET EXPO in OC!


----------



## 4f1hmi (Mar 29, 2008)

SCAPE is again in this year Family PET EXPO at held at the OC Fairgrounds in Costa Mesa. This is our second year to participate in this three day event. Here are some pics of the members tanks at the EXPO event.


----------



## 4f1hmi (Mar 29, 2008)

More pictures


----------



## 4f1hmi (Mar 29, 2008)

some more!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

looking really nice, i which texas would have a expo like that... I'd love to have a big planted tank expo umm that gives me some to talk to dfwapc about.


----------



## 4f1hmi (Mar 29, 2008)

This was from 2013 PET EXPO... better late than never


----------



## 4f1hmi (Mar 29, 2008)

PET EXPO by the way is not just fish.... here's more for everyone






big bunny


----------



## 4f1hmi (Mar 29, 2008)

more pictures so you will visit Socal next time


----------

